# entitlements when leaving Job/Japan



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

role may move out of Japan, trying to clearly understand my entitlements. premiums are paid to both welfare and employee insurance , appreciate if anyone has details or can point me in the right direction. thanks


----------

